# Introducing Wynny :)



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

At last I've managed to upload photos, hasn't taken me too long lol, I've only had her 6 weeks, now I've got the hang of it I'll keep them coming.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Wynny is stunning :love-eyes: Lucky you!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Donna,
Welcome to ILMC!
Wynny looks gorgeous but I think I might be slightly biased as she looks very similar in colouring to our Kipper!!
Pip X


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous colour! I bet she is the local celebrity where you live!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Shes gorgeous - love the name! And I am having the same issues with photos!! Welcome


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:welcome: - She is lovely. The pictures were worth the wait!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

she looks adorable xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg so so so cute!  And what a poser  She could be a cockapoo model!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wynny is lovely and fab name!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Wynny is just beautiful.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

She is gorgeous  & such a lovely colour :O Congratulations


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a stunner! Welcome and congratulations. 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful... and you can sense from the way she poses that she knows it!

Turi x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Donna,
> Welcome to ILMC!
> Wynny looks gorgeous but I think I might be slightly biased as she looks very similar in colouring to our Kipper!!
> Pip X


Thank you Pip, I must say I'm biased too and think she is gorgeous. I looked back at your earlier posts for a picture of Kipper and yes they definitely look alike and she is equally as lovely, they even sport the same white markings lol. We'll have to compare lots of pictures as they grow older.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments. It's lovely coming on here reading all the posts and hearing of everybody's experience, I'm taking everything on board


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww she is adorable x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: Wynny is beautiful! What a lovely colour. She is much lighter than her brothers. Keep the photos coming.

Meg (and Benji) xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Thank you Pip, I must say I'm biased too and think she is gorgeous. I looked back at your earlier posts for a picture of Kipper and yes they definitely look alike and she is equally as lovely, they even sport the same white markings lol. We'll have to compare lots of pictures as they grow older.


Hi Donna,
Definitely have to compare them as they grow!
How old is she? Kipper was born on 20th July.

Pip X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in love again :love-eyes: what a gorgeous girl


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Donna,
> Definitely have to compare them as they grow!
> How old is she? Kipper was born on 20th July.
> 
> Pip X


Wynny is a couple of weeks older she was born on the 1st July. Where did you get Kipper from? We got Wynny from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Wynny is a couple of weeks older she was born on the 1st July. Where did you get Kipper from? We got Wynny from Marley Doodles in Gloucestershire.


We got Kipper from Cerne Abbas in Dorset, a lovely lady called Susan Hornyak.
Kipper was one of 10 and I'd love it if one of her siblings turned up on here.

X


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Donna, Wynny is gorgeous 
It is so lovely that there are 3 litter mates on the forum.
Oakley woofs hello to his sister


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cute puppy


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

She is sooo pretty x
Love you Wynny


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

mariag said:


> Donna, Wynny is gorgeous
> It is so lovely that there are 3 litter mates on the forum.
> Oakley woofs hello to his sister


Woof woof back to Oakley


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

Soo lovely!
I am on the list for a Marley's pup due in November. I am soo excited! 
What colour is Wynny? Who were her parents? Hope you don't mind me asking!
Thanks
x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

PipE said:


> We got Kipper from Cerne Abbas in Dorset, a lovely lady called Susan Hornyak.
> Kipper was one of 10 and I'd love it if one of her siblings turned up on here.
> 
> X


Kipper's breeder isn't having puppies until next summer and already two puppies are spoken for!

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

That would be way too long to wait wouldn't it!!!
I'd better stop telling people how brilliant Susan was then otherwise she'll be inundated with phone calls!!
X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Pip - far too long. I'll have gone bonkers by then! 

Turi x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi Donna,
> Welcome to ILMC!
> Wynny looks gorgeous but I think I might be slightly biased as she looks very similar in colouring to our Kipper!!
> Pip X


SNAP!!! She is incredibly similar in colour to Archie!

Adorable, thanks for the photo's  x


----------

